# Olympus E420 Dslr



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Currently thinking about making the jump to DSLR and this camera seems to get great reviews and is currently under Â£300 at Argos (559/3086) and that includes a Zuiko 14-42mm Lens.

This is it with what I think is the "pancake" lens(??).....










Quite a handsome looking beast and apparently very well made.

Any opinions from you guys would be appreciated.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

purplepantman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently thinking about making the jump to DSLR and this camera seems to get great reviews and is currently under Â£300 at Argos (559/3086) and that includes a Zuiko 14-42mm Lens.
> 
> ...


For just a little more you can get a Cannon or Nikon and I would prefer one of those to this even if it was a used or ex display a 1000d or 350/450 etc would be a better bet and hold its value better in my opinion


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I don't folow the crowd  and have an Olympus. I'm no expert on cameras but mine seems to provide excelent results and is well built. The Olympus kit lens being considered a lot better than Canon/Nikon. The 4/3's format means the cameras quite a bit smaller espeicialy a E-420 with the "pancake" lens. Seems a good price for a new DSLR.

Some reading if you have not seen these

My link

My link

Mike


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Very,very, nice !


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

And a bargain from Argos ?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

got to be a bargain.we have 2 people at our photo society that use olympus dslr's and get fantastic results.their lenses were always thought of as top notch.

hth


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.

I think I'm going to go for this.

I hear what your saying Sonyman but I wouldn't really be looking to flip this and would probably use it till it started to crumble. I know what you're saying about Nikon and Canon though.

Those links were great Mike and confirmed and what I'd read elsewhere.

I can't really see anything bad written anywhere about this camera.

I've also just watched this and like what I see.....






It also comes with a 2 YEAR WARRANTY - so it must be reliable.

I'll let you know what I decide....

Cheers

Matt

PS.

What does Tom Radford think? He seems to know his way around a camera!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Haha, I was purposely staying out of this one, as I didnt want to been seen as a Nikon fanboi or anything!

Well, I havent ever used this particular camera, so my comments are purely based on what I have read and photos I have seen from it.

So, its a cheap, budget end camera. This is what is was designed for, and its a job it seems to do well.

Its a 4/3 sensor, so smaller than the standard dslr sensor, which inevitibly means that it wont perform as well at higher ISO's.

Not a problem if you are shooting in daylight most of the time, but you may notice this disadvantage when the light fades.

Olympus is a well known brand and has a sizeable array of lenses to choose from, albeit not as large as Canon or Nikon, but plenty enough to keep you going for a while.

The camera features most things you want in a DSLR, RAW shooting, live view, dust suppression, shooting modes etc.

The images I have seen have mostly been good, however sometimes lacks a little detail compared to its rivals, but this is pixel peeping, and rarely noticeable on everyday viewing. As mentioned it has the 4/3 sensor, which means the camera can be made a lot smaller than its rivals. This means its an excelent walkaround camera, that isnt a burden to carry around with you all day.

The only downside I can see is the kit lens, at only 14mm-42mm it doesnt give a lot of scope for the first time user, meaning a longer zoom lens or longer prime lens will probably be wanted fairly soon. This will be especially eveident if coming from a compact or bridge camera, where you are used to having a super wide to super long zoom at the touch of a button.

Apart from this though, its a good performer at an excelent price. Im sure you wouldnt be disapointed!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Tom!

I very much appreciate your input.

I know we're only talking Â£300 here but it's the most I've ever spent on a camera so quite a big decision.

I would mainly be using it for shooting outdoors.

When not drooling over watches, I'm into local history - so I'd be using it for shooting old buildings and historical relics and all sorts of other wierd "anorak" stuff....

http://www.geograph.org.uk/profile/39190

I do appreciate I'd need to upgrade the lens on this at some point!

I'm making the jump straight from compact to DSLR.

I was thinking about the Fujifilm bridge camera but I've read mixed reviews and whats the point in delaying the inevitable.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Many thanks to all!

Matt


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

If you are into shooting buildings and the like, then the kit lens should see you alright, as you tend to user the wider end anyway.

I'd definately skip the bridge camera. I started the same. I bought a fujifilm bridge, and although it was nice, it was so slow, and just not enough control. I ended up buying a Nikon D50 not long after, and the rest is as they say, History.

I appreciate its a lot of money to be spending. The D50 was closer to Â£500, and I was terrified at spending that much on a camera, but Im glad I did it.

I then went on to get a D200 at Â£800, then a D700 at a staggering Â£1400!!

Whatever you decide, just enjoy it and learn as much as you can by shooting as much as you can!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers Tom!

Yes, I've been thinking about making the DSLR jump for a while and/but they've really brought the price dowm on the bridge cameras too - Jessops were/are doing the Fujifilm S1500 for Â£139 but like I say, "why delay the inevitable". I've managed to get my mitts on the Fujifilm and I'm not really impressed by the build. I like things that look and feel built to last - and the Fuji doesn't really look like it would.

So it's straight to DSLR for this guy!

I do salute you for spending Â£1400 on a camera and perhaps I'll get the bug and do likewise!

What does amaze me about this whole photography thing is the price of some of the lenses. Thousands!?!?

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh yes, lenses are a whole different ball game. Most photographers lens collections could pay for several D700's

The most expensive one I had was the Nikon 70-200vr f/2.8 which cost me about Â£900. It sells for Â£1600 now!

Even a standard "cheap" zoom will be Â£300+ I thinned my collection a lot a few months back when money was short, so now I only have 4 lenses, but probably still well over a grands worth.

Check out this bad boy Little cheapie


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Nineteen grand!!! For a lens!? :jawdrop:

I mean c'mon. Does it come with a free solid gold Yachtmaster?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Tom Radford said:


> Oh yes, lenses are a whole different ball game. Most photographers lens collections could pay for several D700's
> 
> The most expensive one I had was the Nikon 70-200vr f/2.8 which cost me about Â£900. It sells for Â£1600 now!
> 
> ...


Yes the bodies are cheap compared to the lens. I paid Â£250 for my E-510 second hand with two kit lens, then up graded the kit lens with the faster semi pro lens. The two lens's cover 14-200mm (28-400mm in 35mm terms)and cost the thick end of Â£700 S/H but you only have to buy them once and as second hand seem to hold their value if you keep them in good condition.

Don't think you will go wrong with this camera at Â£289 in Argos, If like me you will find a SLR a lot nicer to handle than a compact or bridge camera.

They are a friendly bunch on that forum, so will always answer any queries you might have and don't seem to look down on novices 

Mike


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi i am a fair photographer and have been on Olympus for at least 20 years with some superb results, on firstly an OM1 thru to OM4 then i JUMPED over to digital and have taken 1,000's of shots on my E410 with again very good results. One thing i would suggest is check if this one has the stabilisation as standard, it is worthwhile having if you intend to use longer length lenses.

I like Olympus because of the smaller body sizes and the service i have had, hope my input helps.

Paul.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

purplepantman said:


> Nineteen grand!!! For a lens!? :jawdrop:
> 
> I mean c'mon. Does it come with a free solid gold Yachtmaster?


Sadly not, just a hoofing big piece of glass and plastic!


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone who responded.

Great sub-forum this. I'll be checking it out more.

Good idea whoever thought of it! :notworthy: :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Totally agree Matt it's nice to have a piccie bit!!


----------

